
Show HN: I've built this promo to help people build their products - s-stude
http://mvp.sstude.com
======
dinwal
This is like [http://prostart.me](http://prostart.me) but without the long
term partnership. Cool idea, but one-size-fits-all does not work.

~~~
s-stude
You are right. The problem here is that it's hard to calculate a cost. That's
why if we will chat / have a call and do some estimates we can see the total
cost.

------
exolymph
Cool idea, but the landing page needs some info about pricing. I assume you'll
give people a quote based on the idea, but even just stating that up-front
would be helpful.

~~~
s-stude
Added some initial calculations based on the latest project estimates.

~~~
exolymph
Cheers, looks good! I imagine you'll have a lot of takers.

------
andygor
It's really nice.

